# Ethical Long Range ML Shooting



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

The article at the link below says it all. Awareness of your weapon, your load ballistics, your personal abilities, and respect for the game you are pursuing. In an era where technology are making primative weapons less primative, some hunters forget about or ignore laws of physics and the need to hit the range.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/long_range_muzzleloader_hunting.htm\


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Your link is broken with the extra backslash, this is the working link:



Flyfishn247 said:


> http://www.chuckhawks.com/long_range_muzzleloader_hunting.htm


-DallanC


----------

